# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Ошибка выгрузки при продаже товаров со свободным наименованием.

## DSComplete

Доброго дня!

Такая проблема возникла. На майские праздники перестала работать программа 1С Предприятие: Далион Управление магазином Light. Нужно было внести в номенклатуру товар и оприходовать его. Руководством было принято решение продавать по свободному наименованию на время поломки. В программе Frontol на клавиатуре нажимается кнопка "своб 1/х" и просто забивается сумма товара и продается покупателю. Когда была исправлена программа 1С Предприятие: Далион Управление магазином Light, первым делом была выгружена касса. Но при попытке оприходования соответственно не хотят оприходоваться товары, которые были проданы по свободной цене. Они в кассовом отчете отображены как пустые строки с ценой. 
Пожалуйста, подскажите, что нужно сделать, чтобы это исправить?

----------


## DSComplete

Отчет кассовой смены не проведен. Но и недоступен к редактированию. Но из за этих двух пустых строк с ценой  - я не могу провести эти отчеты. Пожалуйста, подскажите, как исправить эту ошибку?

----------


## DSComplete

Ответ найден. Shift+F12 и отчет кассовой смены можно отредактировать. Но снова ошибка. Первый документ отредактировался и все отлично. В других документах при выборе товара (артикула) из номенклатуры пропадает цена и переносится в столбик "скидка" с отрицательным значением. Как это исправить? Почему оно переносится так?

----------


## VictorSuimb

Прошу помочь, второй день подряд при входе утром бухгалтерия обнаруживает что у них доступны все имеющиеся базы окно входа в 1С хотя у большинства должно быть 1,2 базы. Перелопатил интернет понял где это хранится. Но так и не понял из за чего это происходит. И почему раньше не происходило.

----------

